# Planex 2



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The old and the new new. I'll find out next week if it's worth a crap. Hope so otherwise it is getting returned for a Mirka Leros. Damn light around the pad is awesome though and the new XL systainer is also an improvement over the old version.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw that thing and kinda wished that I had a reason to purchase it. But, rarely do I have to sand a ceiling big enough to justify it.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I saw that thing and kinda wished that I had a reason to purchase it. But, rarely do I have to sand a ceiling big enough to justify it.


You can remove popcorn ceilings with it. 

I watched a guy do about 1500sq ft over the course of a few days. He looked miserable, but probably less miserable than by other methods.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> You can remove popcorn ceilings with it.
> 
> I watched a guy do about 1500sq ft over the course of a few days. He looked miserable, but probably less miserable than by other methods.


I have thought about getting it for that, but in the 9 years I have been doing this, I have only removed one.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

What are you using it for mostly? Sanding mud/plaster? What's one of those worth?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What are you using it for mostly? Sanding mud/plaster? What's one of those worth?


3500 if you also get the matching vacuum.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> 3500 if you also get the matching vacuum.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I saw that thing and kinda wished that I had a reason to purchase it. But, rarely do I have to sand a ceiling big enough to justify it.


I do texture removal jobs and a fair amount of drywall jobs annually.



Masterwork said:


> You can remove popcorn ceilings with it.
> 
> I watched a guy do about 1500sq ft over the course of a few days. He looked miserable, but probably less miserable than by other methods.


The OG Planex will chew through just about anything with the right grit but I don't strip with them usually. I wet scrape, presand, repair, remud, finish sand, and then paint. I personally do not feel the OG Planex is a great finish sander.

The Planex 2 has a random orbital head so it should be a much better finish sander than previous versions.



finishesbykevyn said:


> What are you using it for mostly? Sanding mud/plaster? What's one of those worth?


Texture removal jobs and x amount of smaller drywall jobs per year. I also do a lot of drywall repair work but smaller stuff I'll sand with the ets 150 because it's less cumbersome.

New sander as pictured was about 1300 USD. I already have the vac. There are other budget options but I disliked the OG so much that I feel surely to keep up with Mirka they corrected everything I dislike about the previous version.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Too bad they don't have a interchangeable head. It would be nice to have a triangle head for corners.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cardgunner said:


> Too bad they don't have a interchangeable head. It would be nice to have a triangle head for corners.


Some people just use something like a dts400 or just a brush off with a sanding sponge but a replaceable head would be interesting. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So my first use impressions are that the Planex 2 is a different animal than the original 3 piece Planex. The Planex 2 actually seems to be a finish sander whereas the original can chew through material. The dust extraction is very good on the 2 where I had issues with the original and feeling like the dust extraction was poor no matter the adjustments I made. The light on the 2 works fantastic which saves time and will highlight a employees sanding errors if they have them as well as blade mistakes. 

Compared to the original the 2 seems a bit throttled down in power l which does give it that finish sander feeling coupled with the orbital action that the original lacks. It is early in the honeymoon phase and I am sure I will discover some quirks and things I dislike over time but after a couple different jobs with it It seems like a keeper and I will save the original for more aggressive tasks.


----------

